# Moving to spain....



## Devotional (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi everyone hope everyone is well, I'm new on here please go easy on me.

I really wanted some advice as I've read so much conflicting information and thought this might be the place to ask.

I want to relocate to alicante next summer time if all this covid stuff ends or dies down abit.
I have read about visas etc this is the 1st part I get confused my wife and I both have separate business here in the UK and mine can run itself with the occasional phone call to my business partner and my wife has to carry on working remotely to keep hers going would we both be able to apply for non lucrative visa

2nd question I dont own a property currently in UK and want to buy outright in Spain. My budget within my savings is 250 to 300k have extra to prove I won't be a burden on spain but I have good credit score etc etc would I be able to get a mortgage to secure more funds with a 250k deposit in Spain on the non lucrative visa. If not how does that work have I got to be there 5 years before hand or be on the working visa.

3 tax wise would I pay tax twice on income or just here or just in Spain.

4 my 11 year old wants to move aswell after sitting down and having a chat is there English schools there he does speak spainish but isn't up to the level it would need to be if he went to a spainsh school

5 last one I promise. Driving wise now we have left eu (thanks to all the idiots who voted to leave) will I have to do another driving test to be able to drive over there?


Thank in advance for reply 

Bazza


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You will need to do a Spanish driving test, yes. Your 11 year old son is too old to fit comfortably in a state secondary unless he has functional Spanish and would struggle to successfully complete his school education. However, there are number of international schools ( private) in the Alicante region.


----------



## Devotional (Feb 14, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You will need to do a Spanish driving test, yes. Your 11 year old son is too old to fit comfortably in a state secondary unless he has functional Spanish and would struggle to successfully complete his school education. However, there are number of international schools ( private) in the Alicante region.


Thanks for the reply mate. Shouldnt be a issuse driving wise just abit of a nightmare having to do another test like. Do you know how much private schools cost over there roughly mate


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Devotional said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Shouldnt be a issuse driving wise just abit of a nightmare having to do another test like. Do you know how much private schools cost over there roughly mate


Private schools aren't as expensive as in the UK, but not exactly cheap either. Take a look here - some of the schools publish their fees Nabss – National Association of British Schools in Spain


The driving test - written & practical - will be in Spanish, though the written can atm be taken in English. You'll be able to drive for 6 months on the UK issued licence after arrival. To drive after that you'll need to have passed the driving test.

Strictly speaking the non-lucrative visa means that neither the holder, nor family members are permitted to work.

You have to apply for & be successful in obtaining the visa before coming to Spain. You apply at the Spanish consulate in the UK.

At the end of the first year you apply (in Spain) to renew for two years, showing enough funds to support the family for that long, then again at the 3 year mark for another two years. At the end of the five years you apply for the visa to be made permanent.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Devotional said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Shouldnt be a issuse driving wise just abit of a nightmare having to do another test like. Do you know how much private schools cost over there roughly mate


The driving might be an issue if you dont speak Spanish.


----------



## Devotional (Feb 14, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Private schools aren't as expensive as in the UK, but not exactly cheap either. Take a look here - some of the schools publish their fees Nabss – National Association of British Schools in Spain
> 
> 
> The driving test - written & practical - will be in Spanish, though the written can atm be taken in English. You'll be able to drive for 6 months on the UK issued licence after arrival. To drive after that you'll need to have passed the driving test.
> ...


Hi xabiaxica thanks for the reply and link for the schools will look into that today. I can speak Spanish abit Rusty but shouldnt take long to get back into the swing of things like so driving test wise shouldn't be an issuse. With regard to the visa that's what I mean by confused ive read on forums and websites that you can work remotely then some say you can't etc so if my wife wanted to work from home in Spain for her uk business what visa is best and would I have to apply for same difference is I won't be working at all just taking my share of profits. Do you know about mortgages? Would I have to be a resident and working in Spain or can I still apply with proof of income from work from UK 
Sorry if these questions have been asked before but unlike alot of people I have the funds to move comfortably just need info to fill in the blanks lol.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Devotional said:


> Hi xabiaxica thanks for the reply and link for the schools will look into that today. I can speak Spanish abit Rusty but shouldnt take long to get back into the swing of things like so driving test wise shouldn't be an issuse. With regard to the visa that's what I mean by confused ive read on forums and websites that you can work remotely then some say you can't etc so if my wife wanted to work from home in Spain for her uk business what visa is best and would I have to apply for same difference is I won't be working at all just taking my share of profits. Do you know about mortgages? Would I have to be a resident and working in Spain or can I still apply with proof of income from work from UK
> Sorry if these questions have been asked before but unlike alot of people I have the funds to move comfortably just need info to fill in the blanks lol.


I bought our piso about 10 years ago and got a mortgage. I did not become a resident until 2 years ago. As a result, it is possible to get a mortgage without being a resident.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Devotional said:


> Hi everyone hope everyone is well, I'm new on here please go easy on me.
> 
> I really wanted some advice as I've read so much conflicting information and thought this might be the place to ask.
> 
> ...



Mortgage wise I spoke to these people a couple of years ago, but didn't bother as we changed our plans in the end (was buying a B&B with me staying in the Uk and the wife and son running it).





__





Mortgages in Spain - how does it work and what documents do I need to provide?


Mortgage in Spain - how does it work and what documents do I need to provide? Questions and Answers You have the Questions and we have the Answers! Let




startgroup.com





Says non Eu will get around 60%, have a read. Im not recommending them just they had some good advice.

Also from previous. As I was planning to remain in the Uk working, but as my family would be residing here, I was told I would be taxed under the dual tax scheme (pay Uk tax and NI and pay any extra tax here in Spain) 
The Wife and Boy were to become self employed (Autonomo). I don't know how Brexit has changed this and you would be wise to consider that visa if its available. 

If you are not working, just receiving income then you could do the non lucrative but it would stop any work in the future (your income from the company will be un earned income) and I would expect you to pay tax here in Spain. 

Cant help with children as ours are in their 20's and do whatever they want. 

*the info Ive given was correct a couple of years ago, but with Brexit it would be best for you to talk to specialist (if there are any in the UK)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Devotional said:


> Hi xabiaxica thanks for the reply and link for the schools will look into that today. I can speak Spanish abit Rusty but shouldnt take long to get back into the swing of things like so driving test wise shouldn't be an issuse. With regard to the visa that's what I mean by confused ive read on forums and websites that you can work remotely then some say you can't etc so if my wife wanted to work from home in *Spain for her uk business what visa is best and would I have to apply for same difference is I won't be working at all just taking my share of profits.* Do you know about mortgages? Would I have to be a resident and working in Spain or can I still apply with proof of income from work from UK
> Sorry if these questions have been asked before but unlike alot of people I have the funds to move comfortably just need info to fill in the blanks lol.


Only the consulate can advise you. 

Some consulates have in the past permitted income from remote working on a non-lucrative visa, but that is becoming rare, and I have no idea if the consulates in the UK would permit it.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

O/P Take a look at the consulate website at
Visas (FAQ)

There's a FAQ about visas near the bottom of the page. You should be able to see which one fits your circumstances. The actual Visa information is at the bottom of the page and although the first bit of info' is in Spanish, it's repeated in English.


----------

